# Solved: My Kassel Wall Clock won't stop chiming.



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Kassel Wall Clock model # hhwwco located here:

http://www.sears.com/kassel-15-day-...blockNo=1&blockType=G1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

My problem is it won't stop chiming. I lost the manual when I moved and I haven't been able to find one online. I don't want to get an expensive repair or buy a new clock if I can just fix it myself.

Is there a trick to this I don't know about? Right now I took it off the wall and stopped the pendulum. It took about 10 minutes for the chime to stop. If I start it up again and reset the time the same will happen. I think I overwound it or wound the wrong thing.

I don't want the chime. I want to totally disengage it. Right now I have a muffler on the chime do it doesn't chime loudly but still it is very distracting. Is there a simple way to disengage the chime?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Try this... *< link removed > *


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

My clock has a switch on it to turn the chimes off. I assume you have looked for one.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Drabdr said:


> My clock has a switch on it to turn the chimes off. I assume you have looked for one.


Yes I have. It doesn't have a switch.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I let it tick overnight and the chime has stopped by itself. I think it just ran out. I'm not gong to rewind the chime again. Thanks to everyone who helped. Problem solved. Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Guyzer said:


> Try this... *< link removed > *


I strongly suggest that you don't send a user off to a site that is well known for deceptive behaviour. That particular site tries to suggest that they offer a free service, but actually charge the user for the advice, that frequently doesn't solve the problem.

I have no objection to you referring a user to a site that has the answer displayed on the site, but to refer them to a site that is just a blank box saying "ask your question" defeats the object of them asking for help here

I know we don't know everything here and I don't suggest that we ever will be able to answer every query submitted, but we don't appreciate a user being sent of to another site without at least attempting to help them


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

dvk01 said:


> I strongly suggest that you don't send a user off to a site that is well known for deceptive behaviour. That particular site tries to suggest that they offer a free service, but actually charge the user for the advice, that frequently doesn't solve the problem.


If I knew they charged I wouldn't have posted the link.



dvk01 said:


> I have no objection to you referring a user to a site that has the answer displayed on the site, but to refer them to a site that is just a blank box saying "ask your question" defeats the object of them asking for help here


I spent about a half an hour looking for the manual and it wasn't to be found hence the link. If someone here can offer an answer I'll be surprised... and happy for the OP.


----------

